# Recent fly tying flies Pictures!



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Heres some flies I have been tying over the last couple weeks. They lose quality each time I download them. Tell me what ya think and what I need to do to get better!

Stimulator









Elk Hair Caddis









Muskie Flies


















Would like to add eyes on some of these.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Love those streamers!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

hell yea, those streamers gave me that special feeling imn my pants.... you know, like climbing the rope in gym class


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks I hope the fish will like em as much as you Kochanut.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

kochanut said:


> hell yea, those streamers gave me that special feeling imn my pants.... you know, like climbing the rope in gym class


wow koch i almost choked on my sandwich when i read that


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

heh im full of 'em


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Sweet katorade! 
How much room do you leave in the front of the hook (for tying down the hair) on the elk hair caddis?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Hard to explain. Get up here and I'll teach you!!! lol.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They look good! 

The only two things I noticed right off the bat were:

1- The size of the head on the EHC. Leave it just a titch longer. When they start to get beat up by fish they will tend to fall apart right there if the hair is too short. I also like to tie EHC's with bleached hair. It is lighter, and easier to see (for you and the fish) and it can give you just a little variation to try if the fish are being picky. Try different body colors and hackles too. 

2- The hackle on the front end of the Stimulator should be just a bit shorter than the hackle on the body. Also, try doing two different colors of hackle on each part. Again, a variation that could help catch fish when the other isn't working. I like to try to get the body on the front end just a bit higher back near the wing too, and graduate it quickly down towards the eye. This will help with the hackle's look as well. You should also consider a bit more space in the palmering of the hackle on the thorax and head as well. If you get it too thick, you can't see the color underneath.

Overall though, they look great! I love experimenting with different streamers too. The sky is the limit with those buggers (no pun intended)! Don't overlook using them on trout as well as musky/pike. A hungry cutt or bow at Berry ice off may like the looks of one of them!


----------

